# Yard Tree



## ChoppyChoppy (Jun 2, 2015)

Was looking at my hometown newspaper...

http://sjvalley-times.com/view/full...ying-to-fell-large-tree?instance=main_article


----------



## jomoco (Jun 2, 2015)

Sounds as though the tree he was attempting to pull over with his tractor, won the tug of war?

Stuff of my nightmares!

I've had my tooltruck's rear wheels about a foot off the ground pullin over big Eucs with blocks in them for a 2:1 gain while winching them upright and my way, tied off to a separate tree in front of my truck of course! 

And while I have always won my tug of wars at work, in my nightmares I see my beloved tooltruck flung through the air like a rag doll and crushed like a soda can.

RIP Old Timer, my condolences to his family and friends.

jomoco


----------



## I'llbearealclimberoneday (Jun 2, 2015)

A helmet may have saved his life.
Memento Mori


----------



## ropensaddle (Jun 2, 2015)

Sorry for his family, especially the wife who found him . Too sad yes helmit might have made it survivable.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Jun 2, 2015)

Sad, the question I have is how did he bump his head on the roll bar?
Pulling a tree over, ok, 
Did he leave a lot of slack and hit the gas?
Still sad.
Jeff


----------



## ScoutmasterRick (Jun 3, 2015)

My guess (and I freely admit its a guess) would be that the tractor flipped over backwards, and he wasn't using his seat belt. If you aren't belted in then the ROPS is just another piece of the tractor that can kill you. He may have hit his head on the ROPS bar as he was thrown off, or it may have rolled over him.


----------



## ropensaddle (Jun 3, 2015)

ScoutmasterRick said:


> My guess (and I freely admit its a guess) would be that the tractor flipped over backwards, and he wasn't using his seat belt. If you aren't belted in then the ROPS is just another piece of the tractor that can kill you. He may have hit his head on the ROPS bar as he was thrown off, or it may have rolled over him.


My bet is rolled to side its pretty hard to flip a tractor backwards. I mean I have had mine stood up a good bit but its way easier to roll sideways imo.


----------

